# Looking for cute (maybe even girly) messenger bag style camera bag



## jenn76 (Sep 2, 2008)

I found some on Etsy by Tracy Joy... just wanted to explore my options before purchasing. Doesn't have to be girly (I looked at Crumpler too), but I don't want a big boxy camera bag like the one I have now. I'm going to Rome in a few weeks, and I want something that doesn't look like a camera bag, and I can "wear it" on the front of me and keep it close by... and not run into people with it like I do my big boxy camera case. So a messenger style seems perfect. I have a Canon 20D camera body with the 18-55 kit lens, the 75-300mm Canon lens, and a 50mm 1.8 lens. Also a 420EX speedlite flash. I'd like to find one to fit it all, and a pocket for cards, batteries, etc. Any ideas or recommendations?


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.kaboodle.com/reviews/super-cute-camera-bags


http://www.sativabags.com/online_store/hemp_shoulder_bags_897.cfm <-- :redwine: And you can smoke these ones if you get desperate. :hippie:


http://www.sensiseeds.com/travelcamerashoulderbag/3p10129.html


http://www.cutecamcase.com/


http://www.gearlog.com/2006/10/crumpler_camera_bags_cute_stur.php


http://www.fredflare.com/customer/product.php?cat=108&productid=1902 Ummm..


----------



## jenn76 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for all those great links! After checking everything out, based on price, size, and style, I have sent an email to Tracy Joy about having a bag made. Thanks again!


----------



## Sheryl7 (Oct 11, 2009)

I've been shopping for camera bags which are all nice and good, except I'd like something less revealing. I have a ZLR so it's pretty small compared to a DSLR. I'd like to keep the lens hood on most of the time. I've heard diaper bags (?), or make up bags, but if you have any ideas, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Antithesis (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd always thought Crumpler had the most non-camera-bag looking camera bags. Just be warned, they are very liberal with velcro and they make a huge amount of noise when they are opened.


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 11, 2009)

Why dont you just buy a thin sports bag and "throw" it all in there, Thats what I do with my college bag (well its usually only my 450D + 50mm + grip and course work but yeah..)


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 13, 2009)

Antithesis said:


> I'd always thought Crumpler had the most non-camera-bag looking camera bags. Just be warned, they are very liberal with velcro and they make a huge amount of noise when they are opened.


 
The new ones have tabs that can be pulled out to cover the velcro.



UUilliam said:


> Why dont you just buy a thin sports bag and "throw" it all in there, Thats what I do with my college bag (well its usually only my 450D + 50mm + grip and course work but yeah..)


 
Thin sports bag? I'd rather have a thick camera bag that would protect my equipment.


----------



## stars1 (Mar 25, 2010)

My sister have a Single Strap Backpack whicdh is great for travel, leisure or sport. Also, it is a good place for portable digital camera, music player or anything eles it can hold.


----------



## NateWagner (Mar 25, 2010)

well, this is a very old thread, but as it was brought back... I think one current one to check out is the "shootsac" it's a rather hip camera bag.


----------

